# Terrible: Good Boy Oak Aged



## Greyz (10/7/17)

This juice is terribly, terribly, terribly GOOD!

I just want to say thank you @Rooigevaar for the surprise Vape mail I came home to on Friday.
2x 30ml of Oak Aged Good Boy and a Weiner Vapes T-Shirt to boot!

Firstly, if you don't already know, the first batch of Good Boy O.A was made and never made it to retail  Having only just discovered how much I love tobacco juices (all started with a bottle of Rogue by HHA) I was chomping on the bit to get some. Alas my heart was broken when I was told their not for sale but will be given away as prizes  I entered every competition that had Good Boy O.A in it as a prize. Selling my vape story with the hope of winning some G.B.O.A (I never won any)

Then a little over 3 months ago a little birdie @DizZa told me to expect another batch of G.B.O.A - I made a deal with the Devil that he'd keep me a 30ml or 2 when it's ready for sale. I was NOT missing out again this time.

So back to Friday, I get home and this is what I found:




@Rooigevaar I can't thank you enough Sir - 100ml of Damians Canoli Hole is on its way 

EDIT: I don't make any apologies for the Click Bait title

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (10/7/17)

Blerry Gemos! Damn you and your clickbait!!!!!! I made popcorn for nothing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Andre (10/7/17)

Greyz said:


> This juice is terribly, terribly, terribly GOOD!
> 
> I just want to say thank you @Rooigevaar for the surprise Vape mail I came home to on Friday.
> 2x 30ml of Oak Aged Good Boy and a Weiner Vapes T-Shirt to boot!
> ...


Damians Canoli Hole?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (10/7/17)

Andre said:


> Damians Canoli Hole?


7 weeks old Simply Canoli  .


Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (10/7/17)

ALMOST had a heart attack!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Greyz (10/7/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> ALMOST had a heart attack!!


Sorry @Rooigevaar, but if it makes you feel better, when I opened the package and saw the Weiner Logo on the box my heart stopped for a second or 2  

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (10/7/17)

I am not one for tobacco juices but I am really enjoying this one. Really smooth and so tasty. Need to get a few more bottles before stock is out. 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/7/17)

Also saw the title and thought what is going on here...

Nice one @Greyz - great to read
Enjoy the juices!!

I have yet to taste Oak Aged Good Boy, would love to at some point
Need to get a bottle so thanks for the thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_r (10/7/17)

Where can I get this juice in Cape Town


----------



## Rooigevaar (11/7/17)

Vape_r said:


> Where can I get this juice in Cape Town



Try Juicy Joes or Foggas, they may still have some stock left.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Fog-Hat (3/3/18)

I agree, I find it is terrible how the bottle seems to empty itself so quickly! this juice is saving me from stinkies.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

